# Job advertisement for beekeeper, what we want



## Albertus (Dec 10, 2021)

Do any one know off someone that what 2 hire a h2a beekeeper. Dit work last year in north dakota at charles honey farm.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Oldtimer said:


> Be inclusive minded enough to share the same bathroom with those of other gender; we don't have room for bigots who want seperate manuka bushes to others.


Now we know what it takes to grow Manuka bushes. 

Alex


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ahh! The secret ingredient exposed 😮 😄


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

That's not all that is exposed.....

Crazy Roland


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't expose that in a bee yard - you might wish you hadn't.


----------

